# New LCP Arrived



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had put my name on a list to get an LCP, and the wait was so long that I forgot about it. Well they called last night, and I took the hour-plus drive up to town today and got it. They also had magazines so I got a couple extras. 

The proprietor has one and he suggested Glaser Pow'R Ball rounds for it. (That is also what he had in stock..haha) They move out at 1100 fps with 70 grains. That's fast in a .380. But they could shoot low so we shall see. That ball on the nose makes them in effect for shooting purposes, ball ammo, so they should feed flawlessly, as he says they do. I also got some ball rounds for testing. I also ordered some rounds online from Cheaper Than Dirt. I've wanted to try that company and see how they perform. 

I won't be able to shoot the LCP for a week or so, unless I just take it out to the desert somewhere. But it is small, slim, and it slides right into the Uncle Mike's pocket holster in which I usually carry my S&W Airlite T. The LCP's profile is slimmer than the snubbie too. 

6+1 gives me two more rounds than the snubbie. The extra magazine, if I want to carry one, fits into the watch pocket of my jeans. I like it. I think it is a pistol that I will carry with me most of the time when something bigger is not practical; which means all summer. 

As far as I can see, the demand for LCP's has not diminished, and they are still "waiting list" items. I keep wondering if Smith and Wesson is ever going to get into this arena; and with what?


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

I got to fire a few rounds off out of an lcp when I went too the range today. they were having a shoot and one of the guys let me fire a couple to try it out.. great little gun. one of the rounds ftf and had to reload it back in the mag and it fired the second time around... all in all a great little pistol... he found his in a gun shop 30 miles north of here and it was the only one they had and they only had it about 3 hours... again a great little pistol...


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

had my name on one initially but the looong delay coupled with the redesign promted that order to be canceled. Not a semi-auto guy really, especially these little ones. Eventually I'll pick one up since they're so inexpensive and a Ruger.


----------



## purple72 (May 31, 2007)

They're not bad little defense guns. Easy to conceal. But, you do have to polish the feed ramp. I have aquired a couple now, and they both had to be stripped and "massaged". Of course, so did their sister, the P3AT.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have not polished my feed ramp and have ~300 rounds thru my LCP with no FTF


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Rounds Don't Cycle*

I have not been able to shoot my new LCP yet, but I did cycle some rounds through it. Those 70 grain Glazer Pow'R Ball rounds do not cycle well at all. They stick and jam badly. I will of course try them out in the range, but perhaps they are too short to feed properly?

What are you using in your LCP?


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

Teuthis said:


> I have not been able to shoot my new LCP yet, but I did cycle some rounds through it. Those 70 grain Glazer Pow'R Ball rounds do not cycle well at all.
> 
> What are you using in your LCP?


Something to keep in mind... the LCP is touchy when you try to cycle it and needs to be racked briskly or it will jam.

I've shot the following ammunition without any issues:

- Remington Golden Saber 102 gr BJHP
- Cor-Bon 90 gr JHP
- Cor-Bon 80 gr DPX
- Winchester WinClean 95 gr BEB


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks much for your information! I had some idea that just racking the slide would not duplicate actual firing, though I racked it as vigorously as I could. The short, blunt profile of the 70 grain Pow'R Ball made me suspicious. 

I shall certainly seek out the same rounds with which you have had positive results. And the 70 grainers may work fine in actual firing. I hope so. They travel at 1100 fps! Thanks again!


----------



## tc2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I found an LCP saturday at a local gun show and bought it immediately, they are selling like winning lottery tickets. I purchased mine at the 2nd table I visited and purchased it 4 minutes after the doors opened. I spoke to several dealers and thye couldn't believe my good fortune. One dealer I spoke to said they sell for upwards of $450.00 out of town, when you can get your hands on one.
Looking forward to going to the range and shooting it. There were a few Kel Tecs that weren't moving and they were selling for the same price as the ruger. It is a very popular pistol ,that I have read about, but didn't realize how popular they were or the demand for them. I feel fortunate!!!!


----------

